# "To Skip Disk Checking Press any key with in _ Seconds"



## Sravindu (Feb 20, 2018)

My laptop is Dell Inspiron 15 3000 Series. My laptop has two OS ( Windows 10 and Ubuntu) and dual boot them. From recent days when i on my laptop i get message "To Skip disk checking press any key within Seconds". i want to know why i get such pop message and is it problem of my hard disk. Help me to fix this problem.


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

Run a cmd and type chkntfs /x <Drive Letter Here>:

Like, if chkdsk is checking your C Drive you would type as is, without qoutes "chkntfs /x C:"

Please take note of the spaces.


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

Open the cmd as elevated ie Admin.

Type CMD in search, right click, open as Administrator.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Windows offers to run check disk if it detects problems. Let it run, it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

Sometimes it gets automatically scheduled. If you ran it once with no error, you can use my method to stop it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

PopinArt said:


> Run a cmd and type chkntfs /x <Drive Letter Here>:


Please do not show commands like that. You don't know the level of knowledge of the posters and it's happened in the past that the command was copied and used as written. Kindly explain what is meant by "drive letter here" so they know that they have to change that part to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Cookiegal said:


> Please do not show commands like that. You don't know the level of knowledge of the posters and it's happened in the past that the command was copied and used as written. Kindly explain what is meant by "drive letter here" so they know that they have to change that part to avoid any confusion.


In fairness to PopinArt, while we cannot assume the common sense of the users asking for help or if they cut corners on directions, <Drive Letter Here> is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Sravindu said:


> My laptop is Dell Inspiron 15 3000 Series. My laptop has two OS ( Windows 10 and Ubuntu) and dual boot them. From recent days when i on my laptop i get message "To Skip disk checking press any key within Seconds". i want to know why i get such pop message and is it problem of my hard disk. Help me to fix this problem.


If I am not mistaken I think your laptop is not compatible with W10. There are no drivers available for it including Windows XP, Vista, W7 and W8.1 .
I have an old desktop which also is not compatible with W10 and everytime I use W10 and have a dual boot it does the same thing as you have. The only thing for you to do is have another HDD and install W10 in one drive and Ubuntu on the second HDD and just swap them when needed.

Please provide the service tag number of your laptop to verify it.


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

Okay edited it @Cookiegal


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

Dell Inspiron,What? Give the actual model number. Please uninstall any extra os/unsupported os. Win10, is very hardware demanding.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Lanctus said:


> In fairness to PopinArt, while we cannot assume the common sense of the users asking for help or if they cut corners on directions, <Drive Letter Here> is pretty self-explanatory.


The reason I mentioned it is because we had one recently who just copied everything so it's not always that self-explanatory. Some people don't actually read the command because they are told to copy and paste this into the CMD prompt. So it's best to explain.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

PopinArt said:


> Okay edited it @Cookiegal


Thanks you. That's very good.


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

All okay now.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, actually it never gets automatically scdeduled, what happens is the file system is marked as "dirty" this flags the session manager to modify the autocheck registry setting to run a chkdsk. The chkntfs cmd with an X will tell windows not to run chkdsk on next boot on the flagged drive (usually c.

Doing this allows you to get back into windows and then since the drive is still dirty you should run a chkdsk to clear the dirty bit.As Lunarlander said.

You can query the status of the ntfs file system with the fsutil util.
From an elevated cmd prompt copy and paste this:-

fsutil dirty query C: (press enter)

It will returnVolume - C: is NOT Dirty, or IS Dirty


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for explaining the details.


----------

